# Thumb is twitching



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

My left thumb has been twitching for the past few days, especially at night time (like right now). It happens without me controlling and is really annoying. When I do try to control my thumb it still occurs! When it does twitch it makes my thumb muscle (abductor pollicis brevis) shake for about 2-3 seconds and then stop and then start randomly again. I've read online that it could be due to many problems, one of which is stress/anxiety. I'm not sure if this is the case for me, because it occurs at times when I'm not stressed out or worrying?


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope it goes away for you. I had a bout with tremor a few months ago which I never had before. It had to do with withdrawal from benzos. I started to freak because of my age and was afraid it was Parkinson's. It has ceased though for now. They say with Parkinson's that your thumb and index finger do this thing called "pill rolling". My doctor dismissed Parkinson's because I wasn't "pill-rolling" but my right shoulder and arm were shaking inside uncontrollably for a few days. Getting some benzo help and good sleep returned me to function.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. I was also afraid that it had something due to Parkinson's, but seeing as I'm young its very unlikely. It seems like it's probably due to the stress I have been having over school and money. Also I have noticed that for the past couple of years or so that I just cannot sit still and constantly move around, pick my nails, and etc. I'm also very sensitive to caffeine (a cup of strong coffee will keep me up for over 30 hours, and leave me shaking uncontrollably; not even kidding), but I haven't really had much for the past week. I've never thought that anxiety could affect my nervous system this much...


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

^ Yeah I think that people who are constantly in a state of worry tend to have, as a result, a bad nervous system, high blood pressure, and a plethora of heart related issues. Though perhaps not in all anxiety-ridden people. Anxiety is a negative bodily response, while an adrenaline rush (which could also cause twitching) is a positive bodily response, which has little to no repercussions.


----------



## solitude dude (Jan 19, 2014)

I have the same twitching in my thumb. I only notice it when I am relaxing in the evening, not when I'm occupied. So I figure its just stress, kinda like when I get the eyelid twitch.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

When I am highly anxious my fingers are shaking as if I am an alcoholic. Sometimes I get muscles spams too. So yes, it can be from your anxiety.


----------

